# RIP Valerie



## TinysMom (Apr 18, 2008)

As many of you may know - we lost Valerie today very unexpectedly. Several theories have been discussed - anything from "flopsy" to "hypogylcemia" to issues that could have developed during weaning (I took her mama away 3 days ago). I've talked to several people and we suspect that it was related to the weaning - that her gut wasn't truly adjusting and we had no idea....but 9 weeks like so "old" to have that happen....still yet - her mama was with her till a few days ago...so I don't know. She was actually almost as big as her mama when I removed Mochi and two smaller fosters from the pen.

Writing this is just so very hard.....I was trying to tell myself that once she was through the weaning process.....I'd find a way to let her go so she could have the life of a spoiled pet. I toyed with bonding her with Zeus and was seriously considering it. 

I came in this morning shortly after 4 am and found her laying on her side - unresponsive mostly. There did not appear to be any injuries and we tried so hard to save her life...but shortly after 8 am....she passed away in my bed.

Here are some of my favorite photos of this little gal...

She was even expressive as a baby...



and she loved to pose...



She was a loner sometimes though....



yet I adored her anyway..



She just had this sort of spirit about her...ready to take on life



The more she grew - the more beautiful she became...



In spite of those huge ears




She loved to find a way to get out of her NIC pen and go "NIC cage dancing"




















One of my favorite photos of her - for the Easter contest....
[align=center]





[/align] 

When she was really little - we called her "cow" because she was so big - bigger than all the others...but we wanted a better name for her - something that reflected her birth on Valentine's Day....hence the name Valerie...

RIP baby girl....you left us far too soon. I wanted you to join Zeus' harem....but it appears as though you were destined to join Tiny's harem instead.

Binky free with my big boy...give him lots of grooming for me....


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 18, 2008)

Peg, I am so very sorry for your loss.

RIP sweet Valerie, you are loved, always will be.:rainbow:


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Apr 18, 2008)

You already know how I feel..

I was on the phone with Peg at 5 am..we were discussing methodology and treatments..

I went to bed for a short nap thinking the worst was over..

I got up at noon and found out it was all in vain.. it truly crushed my feelings, I was toying with getting Valerie..

Danged freakin black rabbit...


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 18, 2008)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> I got up at noon and found out it was all in vain.. it truly crushed my feelings, I was toying with getting Valerie..


You know what? My family didn't hear me calling for them when I found her - but they did hear me crying, "You were SUPPOSED to be for Zin...".

She truly was gonna be yours if you'd wanted her - she had your spunk when it came to playing and exploring - but she could be loving too.

This just hurts so bad...

Thanks for the beautiful picture - it means a lot....


----------



## cheryl (Apr 18, 2008)

Awww i'm sorry Peg....she was such a little cutie

Sleep peacefully little one



Cheryl


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry. This has truly been a terrible few months for you. RIP sweet Valerie, and hugs to you.


----------



## Becca (Apr 18, 2008)

RIPValerie You will be missed and I hope you have a great time binkying free at the Rainbow bridge.

I am really sorry..

xoxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh Peg...I'm so so sorry to hear that you lost your baby girl...

:hug:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 18, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss Peg. She was a beautiful bunny, who was well loved.

Dave


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost that precious little girl. I hope Tiny has found her and they are doing binkies together at the Bridge. RIP Valerie.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 18, 2008)

Peg, I'm truly sorry about Valerie  She was a really gorgeous girl, I love her coloring! So sad to lose her so young, she sounded like a great little bun. I'm sad for Zin too  That picture is really beautiful, where's it from?


----------



## Bunnicula (Apr 18, 2008)

You are in my thoughts and prayers.

~Mary Ellen


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Valerie. She was a lovely little bunny. 

Rest in peace Valerie, binky free at the bridge 

:rose::rainbow:

Jen xx


----------



## Haley (Apr 18, 2008)

Im so sorry, Peg. Too much loss lately. She was a beautiful little girl. 

Im here if you need to talk.

Rest in peace sweet girl. I know Tiny will keep yousafe :bunnyangel:


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 18, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> Im so sorry, Peg. Too much loss lately. She was a beautiful little girl.
> 
> Im here if you need to talk.
> 
> Rest in peace sweet girl. I know Tiny will keep yousafe :bunnyangel:


Thank you Haley. I'd talk if I could - but it seems like all I can do right now is cry. There are no words because I'm so confused and I simply don't understand.

What hurts so bad is that now her sister Bandita is also sick and will probably cross the bridge...these two were my favorites from the litter and two that I'd toyed with keeping (until I got the idea of seeing if Zin would like Val). 

We're keeping an eye on the last two of the litter and the four foster babies that were in the litter. If Splash doesn't get ill - she will stay here with us where I can keep an eye on her. Splash was my 3rd favorite.

Its heartbreaking....I want to put my fist through a wall or something but that won't help either...


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 18, 2008)

Aww, I'm sorry to hear Bandita is sick now too  I will be thinking of her as well. Wasn't this your very last litter?


----------



## Jenk (Apr 18, 2008)

Of all the unfairness regarding a pet's death, the most unfair situation (IMO) is when such a young animal passes (although it's also a blessing, if the lil' one was suffering).

I am so sorry for your loss and understand what it feels like to feel robbed of such a young, promising life. :tears2: 

It's my hope, though, that our loved onesare having a wonderful time, frollicking and doing binkies in flower-filled fields.:rainbow: Perhaps my dear kitten, Savannah, and your sweet Valerie can play games of chase together. :hug:

Jenk


----------



## BSAR (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh my gosh! That is terrible. She was so cute! I am so sorry for your loss.

R.I.P Sweet Valenitine baby, Valerie. That is sucha sweet and cute name by the way.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry that you lost your sweet girl. What an ordeal you've been through lately. Know that you are in our thoughts and prayers. Just remember that in her short life,you gave herthat most extravagant of gifts....love.

Binky-free at the Bridge, beautiful Valerie. :rainbow:


----------



## JimD (Apr 26, 2008)

ray::rainbow:


----------



## jcl_24 (May 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry to read about Valerie. She may be binking at the Bridge now, but will always have a place in your heart too.

Jo xx


----------

